# Sounddeadener for Center Speaker on Pioneer Premium



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I recently added sound deadener to the doors and trunk. XR was right, it makes a huge difference!!! No more vibration and the sound is much cleaner. I had a couple CLD tile pieces left over, so today I though I would put them inside the center speaker area in the dashboard. Wow! What a difference. The midrange is now much louder and cleaner and the whole system sounds better. I got the tiles, MLV, and all of the other stuff from Sounddeadenershowdown.com

Here are some pics of how I put the CLD tiles in the center speaker area. I probably added more than I needed, but I had leftovers and I thought WTF. 

















I will eventually upgrade the whole system, but it has been fun seeing how much better I can make the Pioneer premium system sound with a few tweaks. It's actually a pretty decent sound system now.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm.. interesting. Something to do one day when I'm bored


----------



## hatchbackspain (Apr 12, 2015)

Good morning.
Is it possible to install this speaker without having an amplifier installation ?. I have a standard radio with 4 speakers + 2 tweets on the pillars of the doors.
It could connect somehow this speaker to the series without problems.
Thank you


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hatchbackspain said:


> Is it possible to install this speaker without having an amplifier installation ?. I have a standard radio with 4 speakers + 2 tweets on the pillars of the doors.


Nope.




hatchbackspain said:


> It could connect somehow this speaker to the series without problems.


No, you can't. Unless the speaker has a dual voice coil, there's no way to connect one speaker to be a "center channel" of a stereo output.

Besides, anytime you add speakers to a unit, you risk overloading the amplifiers and blowing it out. (Transistor amps can generally handle open circuit, but can blow out if presented with an impedance lower than what they're rated for.)


----------



## hatchbackspain (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you.
In order to install it would you have to put an amplifier?
Nor do I want it to sound like a central, but like one more.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hatchbackspain said:


> In order to install it would you have to put an amplifier?


Pretty much.




hatchbackspain said:


> Nor do I want it to sound like a central, but like one more.


I think when you get it installed, you'll find you'll care if it has the correct stereo image.


----------

